# Brand new computer dial up problems



## jasecca (Feb 14, 2005)

My mom bought a brand new computer(her old one was just old), I set her computer up for her and when trying to connect through a dial up connection, kept getting no dial tone error. SO after trying everything i could think of, we replaced the phone line to that room. Still didn't work so we returned the computer. Went somewhere else and purchased a completely different computer-different brand(Compaq Presario, FS7600 SR1330NX Windows XP)...still have a problem with the no dial tone error. SHe can get on sometimes, but not all the time. I went into her modem properties, and that info is: Agere Systems PCI soft modem #2 location: PCI slot 3 (PCI Bus 0, device 10, function 0). What could be causing the problem? What can I try to help her? Each time it says no dial tone, we pick up the phone and that has a dial tone. We've tried the phone line directly into the computer; didn't make a difference. She's really frustrated, but she doesn't know how to do anything, and I only know a little bit. 

Her old computer never had any problems with this. Please help. Thanks. Sara


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi,

Give this a try:


1) Download the newest and latest drivers from the modem manufacturer’s website. (I know, you have a disk, but download the newest and best anyhow.

2) Enter Start, Control Panel, System, Hardware, Device Manager and DELETE any references to any modem.

3) Shut down and physically remove the modem and then put the modem back in PCI slot #3 (Third slot down from the AGP slot)

4) Boot up and enter the BIOS setup menu.

5) In the BIOS setup menu find the PnP area. If you are running WinXP, then DISABLE Pnp….however, if you are using Win98, then make sure it is ENABLED.

6) Save and Exit

7) Boot back up and when the computer finds your modem, then load the drivers that have been downloaded from the manufacturer’s website. It may tell you that the latest and best are already installed, but install them anyway. (for example, WinXP only has v.90 drivers and not the most recent v.92 that are needed for best operation) If it says they are not digitally signed, then load them anyway. This is a long story, but I can assure you it is a money issue and a rip off from Microsoft in my opinion.

This should get you going!


----------



## jasecca (Feb 14, 2005)

I have a questionon this step....

3) Shut down and physically remove the modem and then put the modem back in PCI slot #3 (Third slot down from the AGP slot)

How do I physically remove the modem?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

HI,

First of all you have to open the case. Make sure you are grounded and touching the metal part of the case so you don't cause static electricity. On the top of the modem is a little screw on the back plate/top. Unscrew this and gently pull the modem up and it will come out of the socket. Some times a gentle rocking motion works best. Then, find the third socket from the AGP card (video card) and put the modem back in. If the modem took some gentle rocking to come out, it will probably take some of this to go back down in. Don't break the thing and don't ever force a computer part if it does not want to seat properly. You may have to push down gently on both ends  to get it back down in the slot...they kind of snap in if you will. Then, put this little screw back in the top to hold it securly. Plug the phone wire in and away it should go.

No guarantees on the possible fix I gave you, but it does work a great deal of the time. Let me know if you have further questions.


----------



## vetesgirl (Jul 15, 2006)

I am having the same problem- will this work if i just uninstall the current drivers and then install the new drives or do you have to do all the steps


----------

